# keys



## 99573 (Jun 7, 2006)

where can i get spare keys for my rv.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi redwell 
>>>here<<<

Olley


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

Olley
Hate to say this but all I could find on that link was number plates.

I could also use the information about getting spare keys so have a vested interest in your reply.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Are we talking locker keys or Trimark keys guys...or both?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi redwell he does trimark, I know his website doesn't mention it but we got some of him at the peterborough show.

Olley


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi - a big problem but surmountable.

If you have the originals then any good locksmith can make copies of most of the keys eg the lockers and even the ignition but not the entry door the blanks for these I found were impossible to get in the UK. They are made by Trimark Corp in the US and if you tell them the type and number on your key they will send a replacement. They do have a UK office and the MD was incredibly helpful in getting the US to ship a set pronto to me (but watch the shipping cost). Look for your door handle on Trimak Corp


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

I have had this problem, my RV only came with one set and I tried for ages to find the door / locker keys. Trimark US were helpful and sent me 3 of one of the door keys but not the other one.

But all is well now have 3 full sets thanks to [email protected].Would suggest you contact them.

Regards

Lampie


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info... Have emailed Linda... More money to the RV :lol: :lol: :lol: Are they a good company to deal with???? :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Have had the pleasure dealing with them and will again, I found Linda to be very helpful.

Lampie


----------

